
Ask HN: How do you view Edgar Mitchell's claim of disinformation? - inquiram
Mitchell claims[1] that there is a &quot;clandestine group&quot;, affiliated with government, also quasi-private responsible for controlling information about possible &quot;ET&quot;. He says that a craft was recovered and that &quot;weather balloons&quot; at Roswell was simply disinformation, i.e., falsehood deliberately released to confuse and conceal the truth.<p>How do you view his claims?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=LOHv1twCOqQ
======
dekhn
I view them as conspiracy theory.

~~~
kfcm
I don't. I've first hand experience with groups which have "clandestine"
agendas, both in the private sector and in government. And I don't mean UFO
agendas, but money and financial oriented agendas. So it's not a big leap for
me to accept that they exist for UFOs, or what "they" want us to believe are
UFOs.

